# My dog sports thread!



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Sense it's almost summer,there for dog sports and shows are starting I thought despite not being any sort of pro I could post some pics. I also will keep posting pics this summer and some old ones as well. 
Agility,conformation,herding,flyball and frisbee demo's,other random demos, and maybe dock diving. I will also post some random dogs I see out and about.


CLICK ON PICTURES TO VIEW.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

This is from the agility trail Saturday. Which started a bit gloomy but later on became very nice,although got pretty sun burned there.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes that's a Leonberger.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Now I admit I do tend to focus on certain dogs and breeds,so sorry if I skip on yours.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The black and tan guy is a Rottie/Border collie mix,a cool mix if you ask me.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some more...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The white guy is a Kuvasz a unique and nice breed to see.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

A blue Border collie,not something I see everyday.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.........................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.............................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay some May dog show pics.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

..............................


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome!!! Love all the action shots


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Borzois!!!

Fabulous photos


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes,I cant get enough of Borzois at these shows. TY


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...............


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...............


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.....................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

My first outdoor show,was rather gloomy but fun to go to. For some reason they had no Rotties or Malamutes but like 20 Rhodesian Ridgebacks and a dozen Tibetan Mastiffs.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes I tend to focus on working mastiff types,shepherd types,sighthounds and bully breed types at these things. Except with agility I don't tend to focus the most on spitz types besides Malamutes.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some rainy day dog festival pics.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The first Silken Windhound I've seen!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

This summer has been having poor weather,most events I went to where cloudy to rainy. If its not that it is burning hot. So it has effected photo quality,sorry.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

They had this little Karelian Bear dog demonstration,the three dogs are used as a volunteer program to control bear and cougar on the west side of my state.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Small herding trial part of a highland festival.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.............


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Lots of great pics! It's nice to see the huge variety of breeds.
I can't wait to get my boy into agility


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love all your photos! I don't comment as often as I should. Keep them coming!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot,these events are always fun to go to.

Now this one was a small one,and it cancelled it's demonstrations so just some random dog photos.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

:wink:.................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful day


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey look - it's Thud.

I love this thread. I don't comment as much as I should, but I do. Thank you for taking and sharing these.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

He/she does look sort of like Thud,was only 4 months old too so that guy was going to get pretty big.

Thanks!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some weekend photos right before my camera died. Shutter got jammed shut.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The Pit bull "hater" went to a pit festival last weekend.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Sometimes I should really just keep my mouth shut or I fear losing all my friends with pits. Oh well at least I could make friends with the dogs themselves.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.....................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

.................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

With a busted camera and unknown future events this thread will not have much more left on it sadly.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos, I love this thread.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

TY
Time for more agility!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Second....


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Third........


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Fourth..........


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Fifth.....


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Sixth.......


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Seventh....


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Eighth....


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Ninth.........


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Tenth......


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Eleventh....


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some older pics for the sake of bumping.


----------



## deenamathew (Sep 26, 2014)

Great. It just simply superbbbbbb..................


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

My first dock diving trial to exhibit! Also I saw my first Dutch shepherd!
Longest jump was about 26',and highest in the vertical 6'4"


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Likely the last outdoor event until next June.:smow:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

...............TY


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

..............


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

bump?.........


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think I payed enough attention to the lyrics,had too many problems with glitches. lol


----------

